# Babies in western south dakota



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

So I may be jumping the gun a bit but Im in sd and just had an accidental litter (momma pregnant when I got her) born this mornin...never too early to start looking for homes with this many I do believe....14 beautiful babies 
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20141122_162024_zpshh5mdyd3.jpg


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20141123_124920_zps3xwxptuh.jpg

Photo and update! Appears to be 7 girls 8 boys (?) Also appears to be 4 dark eyes and 11 light eyes (but that adds up to 15 you said 14?)...I counted wrong yesterday.....all the more reason to try to find these cuties homes!.....

Sidenote....my cousin who lives in the Colorado Springs area is taking two so could potentially bring some there if people there would like to take in one or two or a bunch of these darlings


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Update!
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20141201_153436_zps3whacfps.jpg
Day 9....alot of white head Spots but by my googling nothing too serious....

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20141201_153547_zpsjn5ztair.jpg
Boys.

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20141201_153609_zpsd8tu97pf.jpg
Girls
Also I will definitely be traveling to the at least 3 of these dears to CO in early January so anybody between SD and CO let me know if interested....these babies need homes.. my landlord isn't happy that they are here at all


----------

